# Artikid's art thread



## artikid (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello guys,
I'm an artist working mostly with Old School publishers.
Here are a few illustrations I did for the Shrine of St. Aleena by Small Niche Games:


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Oct 23, 2013)

Love your Old School style.


----------



## artikid (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 24, 2013)

man the 2nd picture is just gorgeous. All those nice details and the shadows. Looks just awesome


----------



## artikid (Dec 23, 2013)

Some recent art for Brave the Labyrinth #3, get this OSR fanzine here:
http://www.rpgnow.com/product/123665/Brave-the-Labyrinth---Issue-#3-(PDF)
or here:
http://www.rpgnow.com/product/123667/Brave-the-Labyrinth---Issue-#3-(PRINT)?manufacturers_id=3356


----------



## artikid (Jan 18, 2014)

And now Science Fiction!


----------



## artikid (Feb 7, 2014)

Some art I did for "The Castle of the mad archmage" by BRW games,
















you can learn more about this Old School Adventure here:
http://brwgamesllc.blogspot.it/2014/01/castle-of-mad-archmage-now-available.html


----------



## artikid (May 12, 2014)

From the "City of Dolmvay Guidebook" by Small Niche Games:


----------



## artikid (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello all
Just in case you need some art for your projects, I've reorganized my shop on drivethru.com and added a few pieces to the Fantasy Stock Art subcategory:
Artikid Arts Shop
Cheers,
artikid


----------



## artikid (Sep 5, 2014)

A few recent pieces I did for Chris Brandon's Heroes and Other Worlds:

*Ranger girl*





*The Delver*




*
The Gug*





*Bazaar of the bizarre*


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 9, 2014)

I really love the Bazaar illo and 'The Delver'. Some fine old-school style indeed.
(Gug's head and mouth are all wrong)


----------



## artikid (Nov 24, 2014)

Some new stuff















More can be found here: http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/product/140370/FT-2--The-Portsmouth-Mermaid  a new DCC module that mixes fairy tales and lovecraftian horror!


----------



## artikid (Dec 18, 2015)

Hullo,
some sketches for things I'm working on at my Patreon page:


----------



## artikid (Dec 23, 2015)

New art on Patreon, available soon via DTRPG


----------



## artikid (Oct 26, 2017)

The Patreon is still up and running!

Get my art here: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse/pub/5943/Artikid-Arts
Or subscribe here: https://www.patreon.com/artikid


----------

